# How about them Bugs?



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Seems to be an increasing trend as of late. Every year at the CNE (Canadian National Exhibition), they rave about some crazy food. This year's a deep fried pickle corn dog, and.... BUGS! The 'Bug Bistro' offers hotdogs topped with crickets (sorry Cricket lol) and meal worm egg rolls. I tried it. Don't understand all the hype. I felt it was a little light on the meal worms, and the crickets were overdone and tasted burnt more than anything. Have you all ever tried bugs, of any sort? They're being offered in select restaurants and grocery stores around the city now as a 'delicacy'. 

Did a little research in to them. The claim is that they pack more protein per lb than the cattle, and take minimal space and time for a 'farm' set up. They can be ground in to powers for protein shakes, and used for flour in any baked goods. Sounds like a great resource... what are you thoughts?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

yes I have tried crickets , scorpions , ants , meal worms , grub worms , they are very good if cooked right .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

acidMia said:


> Seems to be an increasing trend as of late. Every year at the CNE (Canadian National Exhibition), they rave about some crazy food. This year's a deep fried pickle corn dog, and.... BUGS! The 'Bug Bistro' offers hotdogs topped with crickets (sorry Cricket lol) and meal worm egg rolls. I tried it. Don't understand all the hype. I felt it was a little light on the meal worms, and the crickets were overdone and tasted burnt more than anything. Have you all ever tried bugs, of any sort? They're being offered in select restaurants and grocery stores around the city now as a 'delicacy'.
> 
> Did a little research in to them. The claim is that they pack more protein per lb than the cattle, and take minimal space and time for a 'farm' set up. They can be ground in to powers for protein shakes, and used for flour in any baked goods. Sounds like a great resource... what are you thoughts?


Those items at your fair are "trendy" so people get all excited about them but the reality is people around the world have been eating that stuff as a staple for a long time. I'm not planning on eating a plate of bugs for dinner tonight because I prefer steak and taters. But if SHTF and food becomes scarce bugs will definitely be on my menu.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Only bugs I've eaten were by mistake. Keep your mouth shut while running down the river at 60 knots. They'll choke the crap outta ya.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A little research will expose just how many bugs and worms you are actually eating daily.

It's pretty amazing the amount of stuff in our daily food... and that the FDA allows.

Maggots and canned mushrooms was a little startling.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Never say never ....... but not gonna start trying bugs today.

Now the State Fair Of Texas has their annual new fried foods offered by vendors. It has a pre fair contest to see which get the privileges to be included. All fried entries such as fried jello, fried pudding, fried ice cream,or just about anything you can batter up.

Best food at this year's State Fair of Texas? Fried Jell-O and cookie fries, judges say | GuideLive


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I ride bike , I eat lbs of bugs a year.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't we have a member who raises crickets and grinds them up for protein shakes, or whatever?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Bible clearly prohibits eating bugs (creeping things)..except for them who hop on the back legs. As we kknow John the Baptist lived on Locust and wild honey. So crickets and grass hoppers are ok. Big cock roaches aint nice.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Don't we have a member who raises crickets and grinds them up for protein shakes, or whatever?


Pretty sure we have an admin making a frowny face right about now.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have had my share of bugs and insects, not by choice either.

I remember one time in the army out in the field, sitting down eating out of the mess kit pan.

Had a big gob of mashed potatoes along with fried chicken, eating the spuds I spotted some pink bean size objects laced throughout them.

It was GD potato bugs! Went to the cook and told him about them, his comment was, "hey they are just extra protein".

I picked everyone out that I could find, food was food and you did not want to go without any scrap of it, save the bugs.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> yes I have tried crickets , scorpions , ants , meal worms , grub worms , they are very good if cooked right .


You got to cook them??


----------

